# AnotherDad's backyard find



## fordmike65 (Jul 9, 2013)

My Pop's came across this recently while cleaning up the backyard. He remembers it being his highschool bike. Guess he got a hair up his butt cuz it looks like he swapped out the crank for a multi-speed one to make the 3spd SA into a 6spd. He also chopped up some forks to extend his into some chopper looking thing. Not too sure how it would ride or how sound it was, but he said he'd cruise it just how you see it. Supposedly all the missing parts are _somewhere_ in the yard. That sissy bar is freakin' HUGE!


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jul 9, 2013)




----------



## DonChristie (Jul 9, 2013)

Nice! That is an example of the original Rat-Rod build! Love it! I think you should do a semi-restore for dear old Pops!


----------



## widpanic02 (Jul 12, 2013)

*!!*

That sissy bar is hilarious !


----------



## rustjunkie (Jul 12, 2013)

def. get that back on the road


----------



## cadillacbike (Jul 13, 2013)

*sissy bar*

That was the day!!!


----------



## thebicyclejungle (Aug 8, 2013)

Dont let it rot! Save it...


----------

